# اريد ان اعرف مستقبل مجال العمل فى السلامة والصحة المهنية وهل يوجد فيه ترقيات فى العمل



## dnadna (21 ديسمبر 2010)

قد تم تعينى مراقب السلامة لذالك اود ان عرف هل يوجد ترقيات فى هذا لمجال فى المستقبل ؟


----------



## sayed00 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى انت تبحث عن الترقيات قبل ان تعمل و تنتج

اخى ان كنت دخلت المجال مجبر علية و ليس عن اقتناع فنسبة التطوير تكون قليلة

بخصوص المجال من المجالات المتميزة فى معظم الدول و الجميع يبحث عن هذه الوظيفة التى انت بها الان

اما موضوع الترقيات هذا فيعتمد على الشركة لديك و سياستها و مؤهلاتك العلمية و رغبتك فى التطوير و التدريب و ووو

بعد ذلك ابحث عن الترقيات


----------

